# OH YES timberjacks are good



## Timberjackboy (Apr 11, 2004)

TIMBERJACKS ARE A GOOD MACHINE. My great uncle bought a 207 in the 1960s and its still goen strong. we are runnen a 230A turbo its a fine worken machine. they are easier matance then the automatics and cheaper to fix. Plus the jacks are as reliable as heck too. Is the 208 in good shape? if it is and you take care of it that skidder will take care of you. what does your have for a winch? hercules,Eaton?. The motors were good. your 208 probely has either a detroit or a gm in it.


----------



## timberack (Apr 11, 2004)

*timberjack 208d*

Yes the skidder is in real good shape, It has a 353 4 valve in it no turbo though. I was wondering how much Hp it is? I like my 440c better. It has more power steers way better and is way more quiet,but also is way more exspensive to fix, Ive had it for 8 Years now and im getting sick of paying for the little deere symbol on it. All in all I can now produce just as much with the Timberjack and if it breaks down I can afford to fix it,with out having to take out a loan. The timberjack runs about 53 psi of oil pressure, the axles are in great shape and I just painted it allice chalmbers orange, kind of bright but it will fade. hercules winch that was just rebuilt before i bought it,New process tranny but you cant use 3rd or the shifter gets stuck? It also has 4 tires that are about 90% tread. Do you care if I ask you questions about Timberjacks in the future Because im still learning.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Ryan Willock (Apr 12, 2004)

Since you seem to dislike your 440C so much I will be willing to take on the burdon and come get it from you to end you're suffering


----------



## timberack (Apr 12, 2004)

Everything comes at a price. It's not that I don't like the skidder it's just the cost of repairs that hurt.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 12, 2004)

*hey*

Id say your skidder is rated at somehwere between 80-100hp. The cummins in the 230 is rated at like 110hp.The old detroits and gms were a loud skidder.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 12, 2004)

*ya*

Its also you prerference. the deere is most likely automatic so it simpler to run. Im not sure why ithe jack would get stuck in third though. If you have anymore questions ill try my best to answer them.


----------



## timberack (Apr 12, 2004)

The deere is a manual tranny. on the timberjack I just us 1&2 high& low so its not a problem, It gets stuck like the old steering colum shifters did on pickups.


----------



## cokehubby (Dec 29, 2005)

*1970 Timberjack 208d skidder*

I am looking for a repair manual. I'm having some problems and can't find a repair manual anywhere. I'd also like to find an operator's manual if possible. I've searched everywhere I can think of on the internet. There is nowhere around here that I can find one. 
If you can help me I would be much appreciative.
Thanks!
-Dunc


----------

